# PuzzleStats beta timer released



## puzzlestats (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I just released my new puzzle solving timer. It's a beta release, so there might be bugs.

I'd appreciate if you all took a look and gave me some feedback.

Here's the link: http://www.puzzlestats.com

Santiago


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you also use it on other versions of Gnu/Linux besides ubuntu?
Also, what is it liscenced under? I can't find that information.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't tried to install it on other distros. I suppose the steps are about the same. If you want you can try to install it on your own distro and post the results, that would be a big help.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

You probably put quite some effort in this, but I don't like it at all. First of all there's the fact that you have to install it in your computer, and the timer seems to be overly complicated. Just too many stuffs going on in the window that we don't really need. The font size is pretty small too so I need to look closely to find the stats I want (not to mention the white font on grey/grey font on white layout). Also there's no best average of 5/12 in the stats, which is pretty important IMO.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 28, 2011)

ok so for using it a couple times i dont like it yet. First off the print is too small. I cant make it full screen because if i do it stays the same size just with grey around where i blew it up. The screen is too crowed. You dont need that much suff on there. I would like to use my stack mat with it because i hate solving with my laptops spacebar. the scrambles are hard to read i would like them to be centered and bigger so i can actually read them without getting 2 feet from my screen. I dont know how to make 2x2 4x4 5x5 Pyraminx scrambles with this. Thats what i practice with my 3x3 i dont want just a 3x3 timer. The idea is awesome but the graph and all the major stuff like brand method 3x3 all that should be in a tab so when u press "history" it will give u all that. The solving time is too small i enjoy looking up to see my time during oll when i know the alg and dont need to look but it was hard to see the small counting numbers. If i find anything else i will post it but thats all for now.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 28, 2011)

My norton antivirus says there is a virus on it.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

hi, can you post a screenshot? or give me the exact warning?


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> You probably put quite some effort in this, but I don't like it at all. First of all there's the fact that you have to install it in your computer, and the timer seems to be overly complicated. Just too many stuffs going on in the window that we don't really need. The font size is pretty small too so I need to look closely to find the stats I want (not to mention the white font on grey/grey font on white layout). Also there's no best average of 5/12 in the stats, which is pretty important IMO.



ok thanks for your important feedback.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> ok so for using it a couple times i dont like it yet. First off the print is too small. I cant make it full screen because if i do it stays the same size just with grey around where i blew it up. The screen is too crowed. You dont need that much suff on there. I would like to use my stack mat with it because i hate solving with my laptops spacebar. the scrambles are hard to read i would like them to be centered and bigger so i can actually read them without getting 2 feet from my screen. I dont know how to make 2x2 4x4 5x5 Pyraminx scrambles with this. Thats what i practice with my 3x3 i dont want just a 3x3 timer. The idea is awesome but the graph and all the major stuff like brand method 3x3 all that should be in a tab so when u press "history" it will give u all that. The solving time is too small i enjoy looking up to see my time during oll when i know the alg and dont need to look but it was hard to see the small counting numbers. If i find anything else i will post it but thats all for now.


 
all right, I'll have all that in mind for the next release, these are PuzzelStats first feedbacks, thanks! Regarding other puzzles, you're right, i'll be implementing them too, I just had to publish one first beta release after so much development, and had only time for the 3x3. I'll let you all know when I post the new version.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Can you also use it on other versions of Gnu/Linux besides ubuntu?
> Also, what is it liscenced under? I can't find that information.


 
About the licence, you can read it when you are inside the program (there is a link on the upper-right corner), or during installation. It's basically freeware/donationware. I'll create a webpage with info about that. thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> First of all there's the fact that you have to install it in your computer,


 
There is the standalone version for you to download. I changed the term to NO-INSTALL version, which might be more correct and less confusing.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 28, 2011)

puzzlestats said:


> hi, can you post a screenshot? or give me the exact warning?


 
Yeah sure. I'll upload the video on here in about ten minutes.anyway, when you see the video you'll see the antivirus say, "Threat Found. PuzzleStats Puzzle Timer.." Then I will click on more details and it will say that the virus is WS Reputation.1. In the risk category it says, "few users, risk medium". That's what it says. I'll post the video here in a little while. By the way, this is for the *windows 32-bit installer*.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

*Please be more specific*



MrIndianTeen said:


> My norton antivirus says there is a virus on it.



Your report is serious and urgent. Please provide specific information about Nortons warning. I just rescanned the installer, zip file and executable with Avast antivirus and it found NO threats. I have to find out if it is a false positive, or a valid detection. In case it is a virus that only Norton's Antivirus software detects, the information you provide to us (virus name, screenshot) is crucial to prevent further problems.

thank you in advance

Has any one else got antivirus warnings???


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 28, 2011)

puzzlestats said:


> Your report is serious and urgent. Please provide specific information about Nortons warning. I just rescanned the installer, zip file and executable with Avast antivirus and it found NO threats. I have to find out if it is a false positive, or a valid detection. In case it is a virus that only Norton's Antivirus software detects, the information you provide to us (virus name, screenshot) is crucial to prevent further problems.
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> Has any one else got antivirus warnings???


 
please read my post that has the video above.


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm getting it to with norton.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 28, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Yeah sure. I'll upload the video on here in about ten minutes.anyway, when you see the video you'll see the antivirus say, "Threat Found. PuzzleStats Puzzle Timer.." Then I will click on more details and it will say that the virus is WS Reputation.1. In the risk category it says, "few users, risk medium". That's what it says. I'll post the video here in a little while. By the way, this is for the *windows 32-bit installer*.


 
Ok, what an unlucky start for my software... this is not fair by Symmantec. I just found out this is a false positive. The WS Reputation.1 is not a virus per se, but a black list based on reputation. I don't know why my this happened to my software, but I can state that it's not a virus, malware, trojan, whatever. These last months I have made a lot of effort to provide you with an alternative for a puzzle solving timer, not a virus. I will post a video on Youtube.com where you can read what Symmantec's web site has to say about this "threat". They recognize that there can be false positives. As a matter of fact they even have 2 web forms one for requesting a white-listing, and another for disputing a false positive. In that video you can even see how I fill in their white-list request web form. I hope It does not take too long for them to white-list PuzzleStats.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2011)

0 out of 43 antivirus programs find something. Don't know why their Symantec doesn't show what your Norton does. Can you upload yours and see whether the SHA256 matches? Maybe you already had a virus which then infected the PuzzleStats installer.


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 29, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> My norton antivirus says there is a virus on it.


 
hi, I investigated a bit, it turned out to be a false positive. I requested Symmantec to white list PuzzleStats, it takes about 3 weeks or so. Anyhow, as suggested at Symmantec's site ("The web based service VirusTotal can produce a SHA256 value. Simply upload the file to virustotal.com and a SHA256 value will be returned."), you can check virustotal.com using this link http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report.html?id=525fbe439b1b6b4186ca54cc2fc341738b6 aab1af8e8081f7331c0c9758dd539-1301296157 and verify that most antivirus software do not find any threat at all. I also posted a youtube video where I display info about this WSReputation.1. false positive, and request to be white listed. 




I must say, PuzzleStats is no virus, you can safely install and use it, if you want, you can wait until Symmantec has white-listed it if you don't trust. It is really not fair that Symmantec's products fail in this matter and damage my program's reputation, specially on the release.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this. Rest assured that the timers credibilty will not be influenced to me. Also, I will be making a major timer review on my channel for every one who wondering what timer to get. I'll post a thread about it ASAP. Again, I don't need extra reassurance from Norton. They deserve a major :fp.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2011)

I think they're right to be cautious about a program they don't know, but I wish they would say "sorry, we don't know if this is a virus" rather than "this program is dangerous".


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 29, 2011)

...nevertheless, I think the idea of tagging solves is brilliant!


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 29, 2011)

*False Positive*



MrIndianTeen said:


> My norton antivirus says there is a virus on it.


 
Ok, now you can rest assured that PuzzleStats is virus free:


----------



## puzzlestats (Mar 30, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> I'm getting it to with norton.
> View attachment 1527


 
hi, check this out:


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 30, 2011)

puzzlestats said:


> hi, check this out:


 
Yeah, I was sure it wasn't a virus so I tried to download it again and it didn't notice it until after I opened it (before it would stop it before it finished downloading).


----------

